# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  02/09/2014 FURIOUSGOLD - REMOTE UNLOCK CALCULATOR - MASSIVE ALCATEL UPDATE oOo

## mohamed73

*Added support for the latest ALCATEL phones:* 
 OT-982, OT-1046D, OT-3074, OT-4015T, OT-4019, OT-I211, OT-I212,   OT-I213, OT-J730U, OT-J736L, OT-J738M, OT-J929, OT-P323, OT-P330,   OT-S830U, OT-T30
 OT-5038, OT-5042, OT-6015, OT-7042, OT-8030,  OT-D819X, OT-F102,  OT-F103, OT-FLAME, OT-I220, OT-J730, OT-J736,  OT-M812C, OT-M812F,  OT-S66, OT-V985
 OT-212, OT-1035, OT-2007, OT-2007D, OT-2012, OT-2012D, OT-4018,  OT-4035, OT-4036, OT-4037, OT-6043A, OT-7040T, OT-A845, OT-A995,  OT-BP61, OT-H900M, OT-I216, OT-I221, OT-P688L, OT-V685  *Fixed code calculation algo for:* 
     OT-5050
     OT-5050S
     OT-5050Y
     OT-6015
     OT-6016
     OT-6016D
     OT-6016E
     OT-6036Y
     OT-6050
     OT-6050F
     OT-6050Y
     OT-7040T
     OT-7050Y 
 Full list of the supported models:  *MTK Feature Phones:* 
 AMSTERDAM, CRYSTAL, ELLE N3, ELLE N5, LOBSTER 621, MANDARINA DUCK 2,   MANDARINA DUCK, MEGAFON TP-DS1, MISS SIXTY 2, MISS SIXTY, MOTOROLA   WX298, MOTOROLA WX665, OT-090, OT-1009, OT-1010,
 OT-1010D, OT-1011,  OT-1011D, OT-1012, OT-103, OT-1030, OT-1030D,  OT-1035, OT-1035D, OT-104,  OT-1040, OT-1040D, OT-1041, OT-1041D,  OT-1042,
 OT-1042D, OT-1045D,  OT-1045G, OT-1046D, OT-1046G, OT-105, OT-106,  OT-108, OT-109, OT-112,  OT-112, OT-113, OT-117, OT-132, OT-140,
 OT-1801, OT-2000, OT-2001,  OT-2005, OT-2005D, OT-2007, OT-2007D,  OT-2010, OT-2010D, OT-2010G,  OT-2012D, OT-2012G, OT-203, OT-203E,  OT-204,
 OT-205, OT-206, OT-208, OT-209, OT-2117, OT-213, OT-214, OT-214W, OT-216, OT-217, OT-217D, OT-217F, OT-222, OT-223, OT-228,
 OT-228D, OT-232, OT-233, OT-250, OT-252, OT-255, OT-255D, OT-262, OT-268, OT-280, OT-282, OT-292, OT-292F, OT-296, OT-296F,
 OT-297, OT-300, OT-3000, OT-3000D, OT-303, OT-304, OT-305, OT-306, OT-308, OT-308F, OT-310, OT-311, OT-312, OT-315, OT-315M,
 OT-317D, OT-318D, OT-319, OT-322, OT-352, OT-355, OT-355D, OT-356, OT-358DG, OT-358G, OT-360, OT-361, OT-362, OT-363, OT-380,
 OT-382, OT-383, OT-385, OT-385D, OT-385J, OT-390, OT-455, OT-505, OT-505K, OT-506, OT-506D, OT-508, OT-510, OT-5185, OT-540,
 OT-543, OT-565, OT-565K, OT-585, OT-585D, OT-585DF, OT-585F, OT-595DG,   OT-595G, OT-600, OT-602, OT-602D, OT-605DG, OT-605G, OT-606,
 OT-650, OT-655, OT-655W, OT-660, OT-665, OT-668, OT-706, OT-708, OT-710, OT-710D, OT-7110, OT-720DG, OT-720G, OT-768T, OT-799,
 OT-800, OT-802, OT-802Y, OT-803, OT-803D, OT-803F, OT-806, OT-806D, OT-807, OT-807D, OT-808, OT-808G, OT-808M, OT-809, OT-810,
 OT-8107, OT-810D, OT-810F, OT-813, OT-813D, OT-813DF, OT-813F,   OT-815DG, OT-815G, OT-818, OT-818D, OT-819, OT-819D, OT-828, OT-838G,
 OT-870, OT-870F, OT-871, OT-875T, OT-880, OT-888, OT-888D, OT-900, OT-900M, OT-901, OT-901N, OT-901S, OT-902, OT-905, OT-905C,
 OT-905D, OT-905M, OT-907D, OT-907N, OT-A205G, OT-A382G, OT-A383G,   OT-A392, OT-A392G, OT-A875T, OT-C700, OT-C701, OT-C707, OT-C710D,   OT-C717,
 OT-C818D, OT-C819D, OT-C820, OT-C825, OT-I210, OT-I310,  OT-I606,  OT-I650, OT-I780, OT-I802, OT-I808, OT-I818, OT-I880, OT-I888,  OT-I898,
 OT-I900, OT-I905, OT-J100, OT-Q3, OT-Q5, OT-S122, OT-S215,  OT-S218,  OT-S319, OT-S320, OT-S321, OT-S521, OT-S626, OT-T208, OT-T218,
 OT-T255, OT-T268, OT-T355, OT-T66, OT-TEST, PLAYBOY, SFR 0Z9, SFR 101,   SFR 115, SFR 117, SFR 121, SFR 122, SFR 123, SFR 152, SFR 153,
 SFR  262, SFR 330, SFR 331, SFR 344, VODAFONE 150, VODAFONE 155,  VODAFONE  331FM, VODAFONE 345, VODAFONE 350, VODAFONE 354, VODAFONE 355,  VODAFONE  555, VODAFONE 570, VODAFONE 575, VODAFONE 607,
 VODAFONE 670, VODAFONE 770  *MTK Smart Phones:* 
 OT-4010, OT-4010D, OT-4010E, OT-4011, OT-4015, OT-4015, OT-4015D,   OT-4015N, OT-4015T, OT-4016, OT-4016D, OT-4018, OT-4030, OT-4030D,   OT-4030E,
 OT-4030Y, OT-4032, OT-4032D, OT-4032E, OT-4033, OT-4033D,  OT-4033E,  OT-4035, OT-4035D, OT-4036E, OT-4037N, OT-4037T, OT-4110E,  OT-5020,  OT-5020D,
 OT-5020E, OT-5020N, OT-5020T, OT-5020W, OT-5021E,  OT-5035, OT-5035D,  OT-5035E, OT-5036, OT-5036D, OT-5036F, OT-5037,  OT-5037E, OT-5038,  OT-5038D,
 OT-5038E, OT-5120, OT-6010, OT-6010D,  OT-6012, OT-6012D, OT-6012E,  OT-6030, OT-6030D, OT-6030N, OT-6032,  OT-6033, OT-6033M, OT-6033Q,  OT-6037B,
 OT-6037D, OT-6037K, OT-6037Y,  OT-6040, OT-6040D, OT-6040E, OT-6043D,  OT-6110, OT-7024N, OT-7024R,  OT-7024W, OT-7025, OT-7025D, OT-7040,  OT-7040D,
 OT-7040E, OT-7040K,  OT-7041, OT-7041D, OT-7042D, OT-7045Y, OT-7047,  OT-7047D, OT-7047E,  OT-8008, OT-8008D, OT-8008W, OT-8020, OT-8020D,  OT-8020E,
 OT-890G,  OT-891G, OT-903, OT-903D, OT-916, OT-916D, OT-918, OT-918D,  OT-918N,  OT-918S, OT-922, OT-928D, OT-970, OT-970H, OT-972,
 OT-975Y, OT-982,  OT-985, OT-985D, OT-985N, OT-985S, OT-991, OT-991D,  OT-991S, OT-991T,  OT-992D, OT-997, OT-997D, OT-998, OT-A890G,
 OT-A919, OT-A966,  OT-A980, OT-A986, OT-AURUS, OT-C918, OT-C919,  OT-C997, OT-I216, OT-J330,  OT-J610, OT-J720, OT-J920, OT-K4010,  OT-M960,
 OT-MOV2, OT-MS3B,  OT-P310, OT-P312, OT-P320, OT-P321, OT-P322,  OT-P323, OT-S500, OT-S520,  OT-S530T, OT-S600, OT-S66, OT-S710, OT-S800,
 OT-S810, OT-S820,  OT-S850, OT-S860, OT-S950, OT-S960, OT-S960T,  OT-V685, OT-V785, OT-V861,  OT-V875, OT-V975, OT-V975N, OT-V985N,  OT-W939,
 OT-W969, OT-Y910  *QCT Smart Phones:* 
 OT-4012, OT-4019, OT-4301, OT-5050, OT-5050S, OT-5050Y, OT-6015,   OT-6016, OT-6016D, OT-6016E, OT-6034M, OT-6034R, OT-6034Y, OT-6035R,   OT-6036,
 OT-6036Y, OT-6050, OT-6050F, OT-6050Y, OT-7040T, OT-7050Y,  OT-8000,  OT-8000D, OT-908, OT-908F, OT-908S, OT-909, OT-909B, OT-909M,  OT-909S,
 OT-910, OT-968, OT-978, OT-980, OT-981, OT-990, OT-990M, OT-990S, OT-993, OT-993D, OT-995, OT-995S, OT-996, OT-A10, OT-A909,
 OT-A988N, OT-A990M, OT-A998, OT-C908M, OT-C990M, OT-C995, OT-J736L,   OT-J929L, OT-MOVE, OT-MS4B, OT-P330, OT-S850L, OT-V958, OT-Y710D   
Stay tuned for a few GB of surprises 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

